# Sexy AND Scary



## LittleMissSad (Aug 25, 2016)

Hey everyone! It's that time of year again where I'm in the mood to think up a Halloween costume... Okay, I actually do this every two months. But this time Halloween is actually close enough to start dreaming up ideas for real!

I want to go as something sort of sexy, without being just another girl dressed as a cat, or sexy skunk, or sexy emoji, or sexy pile of trash. Sorry, I just hate the typical slutty costumes that have no reason to be slutty. I do however, want to be a bit sexy, as I don't want to be the only girl at the party who isn't... 

SO! I'm trying to think of recognizable characters that I can be who are both scary (or funny) and sexy, but for good reason. Also uniqueness is important to me, I'm thinking things like the nurses from silent hill (tight dress, but creepy as hell), a demon (tight clothes, but creepy makeup/horns),.. things along those lines. Also, I like weird unique ideas like a dead 50s diner waitress.

Last year I was cleopatra in a nice curve-hugging dress, but my face was covered in mummy bandages, and the year before that I was an alien. 

Any ideas are appreciated! 

PS- I love DIY, as long as it's no sew.


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

do you want scary as in horror/gore, or scary as in creepy, or either one?


----------



## LittleMissSad (Aug 25, 2016)

Either or neither! I'm open to everything as long as it's just not the typical slutty nurse or anything. I like creepy/scary but also anything unique is cool too.


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

Elvira is always a favorite... lol!


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

LittleMissSad said:


> Either or neither! I'm open to everything as long as it's just not the typical slutty nurse or anything. I like creepy/scary but also anything unique is cool too.


my wife went as the bride of frankenstein last year--nothing remotely slutty about the costume, but i'm not sure anyone has ever looked better. 

i tend to think that to maintain sexy, you can't go too far beyond spooky into horrific territory--sexy and horrific, i think, are ideas that generally clash--but like you, i think there are countless options that would be sexy without being just another slutty nurse or whatever. 

and so much of it is in presentation, rather than what the costume is. i don't have a lot of ideas for you in terms of what character or costume to go with, but whatever you decide on, the way you style it can take it from pretty average into something very attractive.


----------



## chachabella (Jul 3, 2013)

get two other girls to go in on it together and be the 3 brides of Dracula.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Painted doll from Devil's Carnival.


----------



## LittleLeota (Jul 8, 2016)

I adore the costume ideas here: http://takebackhalloween.org/category/costumes/

Maybe one of these will get the creative juices going?


----------



## kbpkitty (Jul 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DogRedScottie (Aug 22, 2016)

Star Wars female SITH LORD!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

The most purely "SEXY" costume I ever lost a costume contest to was a young woman who dressed as a Playboy Bunny. 
She had mostly both of her Parents DNA to thank for that costume, yes she did!


----------



## justforfun (Aug 29, 2016)

hi, i too like to be a little sexy but scary. do you have pics of your cleopatra and did you have a parnter to match?? was actually giving that idea some thought....thanks


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Body? Face? One of them scary, one not?


----------



## RottenReekie (Sep 9, 2016)

Medusa is a great way to be sexy and scary!


----------



## justforfun (Aug 29, 2016)

yes you are rite! what could my husband be?


----------



## RottenReekie (Sep 9, 2016)

justforfun said:


> yes you are rite! what could my husband be?


Stone statue??


----------



## Eerie Erie Haunts (Oct 8, 2013)

He could go as Perseus, holding a sword & severed Medusa head. As a couple, you'd be the before-and-after!


----------



## deadcowboy147 (Sep 22, 2016)

one idea is mileena from mortal kombat, sexy ninja but has an enlarged mouth full of fangs that is covered by a mask that you pull off.


----------

